# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Welness en gezondheid >  Welzijn - Artikel

## Agnes574

Welzijn is een gevoel,dat niet zo makkelijk te meten of te omschrijven is.
Gelukkig kun je welzijn wel voelen. Neem nu de zon:de meeste mensen krijgen toch een glimlach op hun gezicht als ze de zon zien verschijnen op een mooie lentedag? Of als ze hun huisdier of kind iets grappigs zien doen? Dat is al een voorbeeld van welzijn.

Welzijn kun je ook voelen aan de kracht waarmee je door het leven stapt,waarmee je met geluk en ongeluk om kunt gaan.
Of dat nu het overwinnen van een winterdip is of het geduld voor je huilende baby,voor je gestresste kids tijdens het studeren voor de examens of wat dan ook!

Zorg voor je eigen welzijn!!!

(çava?)

----------

